# SPS-FORUMSTREFFEN 2009 08.Mai - 10.Mai in 88356 Ostrach



## Markus (1 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt die offizielle Bekanntmachung zum diesjährigen SPS-Forumstreffen!


In diesem jahr findet das vierte Treffen statt, es gibt auch dieses Jahr wieder ein umfangreiches Programm das von interessanten Vorträgen gefolggt von Diskussionen und geselligen Abenden alles zu bieten hat.
Es gibt jede Menge Input und Wissenswertes, nebenbei bietet sich die Möglichkeit sich persönlich besser kennenzulernen und Kontakte zu knüpfen. Das ganze in einer entspannten Atmosphäre.


Das Programm für 2009:

Freitag 08.05.2009

Anreise ab 16:00
Einchecken
Kennenlernen

Abendessen ab ca. 18:00 oder 19:00 (wenn eben alle eingetroffen sind)

Danach ein geselliger Abend mit Freigetränken und garantiert viel Unterhaltung - von interessanten Fachdiskussionen die zu späterer Stunde immer noch "interessanter" bis zum "Fun zum Feierabend" LIVE! ist da alles dabei...



Samstag 09.05.2009

Frühstück ab 08:00

Ab ca. 10:00 Programmbeginn
Die Langschläfer bekommen ihren lebensrettenden Kaffe auch erst um 10 zum Vortrag damit sie nicht vor dem Referenten wegsterben...
(sowas in der art hatte wir ja schonmal... ;-) )


10:00 Timo Lurf - Fa. PILZ Sichere Automation
*EN 954-1 verliert Ihre Vermutungswirkung / EN ISO 13849-1 --> Die neue Norm zur funktionalen Sicherheit ! *










Inhalt: 

Wann kommt die neue Norm zum Einsatz (Datum/Übergangsfrist)
Infos zur neuen Norm
Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Levels (PL)
Berechnungen zur Verifikation (Praxisbeispiel)
Dauer des Vortrages eine gute Stunde. Mit Zeit für Fragen und Diskussionen im Anschluss.

Im Anschluss je anch Verlauf um ca. 12:00 oder 13:00 Mittagspause.


14:00 Hans Dieter Deutschmann (SAFETY) - Fa. JOKAB SAFETY
*Berechnung von Performance Leveln mit SISTEMA*

Herr Deutschmann baut auf dem Vortrag von seinem Vorredner auf und demonstriert die praktische Umsetzung der Berechnung und Dokumentation von Performance-Level (PF) nach der neuen 13849-1 mit der kostenlosen BGA Software "SISTEMA".


Dauer ca. eine Stunde



16:00 Ralf Holz - Fa. 3S-Software
*Motion Control mit CoDeSys V3.0*

Herr Holz stellt grob das neue CoDeSys V3.0 vor und demonstriert speziell die Möglichkeiten in Sachen Motion Control


Dauer ca. eine Stunde


Zwischen den Vorträgen gibt es immer zeit für Diskussionen und Fragen.
Wir halten das ganze recht flexibel, die Zeiten sind also variabel...
Abends oder ggf. zwschendurch können gerne wieder teilnehmer ihre eigenen Projekte vorstellen.
Wir z.B. werden sehr warscheinlich unsere neue Visualisierung vorstellen die auf MS Silverlight bassiert.



Getränke werden während der Veranstaltung gesponsort.
Alkoholfeie Getränke: Fa. DELTALOGIC
Bier: 50L Fa. IBH-Softtec und 50L Fa. Uhltronix

Kosten tut der Spass 140,00€ pro Person.
Darin enthalten ist die Verpflegung und 2 Übernachtungen im Einzelzimmer.
Neben Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen gibt es über den tag noch Kaffee, Kuchen und Snacks...

So, jetzt noch die Anmeldung im Anahng runterladen, ausfüllen und zu mir schicken.

Fragen und Wünsche hier im Topic.
Wer noch gerne etwas beitragen möchte soll sich hier melden.


// EDIT

Teilnehmer:

1. Markus
2. Joe
3. Gingele
4. Safety (JOKAB-SAFETY)
5. Sohn von Safety
6. Timo Lurf (PILZ)
7. Ralf Holz (3S-Software)
8. Jens_B
9. Junior
10. Kieler
11. Rainer Hönle
12. Human
13. hegotec
14. Zottel
15. Benjamin Kliegel (DELTALOGIC)
16. Bernhard Götz (DELTALOGIC)



MFG!
Markus


----------



## Markus (2 April 2009)

@question mark
was reist da ein? bisher war deine anmledung immer als erste da, meistens etwa zwei minuten nachdem ich das formular hier reingestellt habe. zum ersten reichts nicht mehr, die ersten anmeldungen sind schon da...


----------



## Question_mark (2 April 2009)

*SPS-Forumtreffen 2009*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> was reist da ein?



Ich werde mir ganz schön den Ar... aufreissen müssen, um überhaupt eine Lücke im Terminkalender freizuschaufeln. Im Mai und Juni knubbeln sich die IBS-Termine. Ich weiss heute noch nicht, wie ich das alles auf die Reihe kriege, aber wie immer werde ich das schon irgendwie schaffen.
Nach einem halben Jahr absoluter Flaute geht es wieder vorwärts ...
Betrachte mich einfach mit dem Status "angemeldet" 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (2 April 2009)

Den Termin können Zottel und ich auch schon sicher zusagen. Ich hoffe, ich vergesse nicht, morgen zu faxen.


----------



## Human (8 April 2009)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei, das Formular kommt sobald ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## dr schwob (9 April 2009)

*Kosten*

Was kostet der Spass wenn ich nicht übernachte und verpflegung zu mir nehme (oder nur mittag).

Wohne gleich um die Ecke... Sig........


----------



## Cerberus (9 April 2009)

dr schwob schrieb:


> Wohne gleich um die Ecke... Sig........


 
Du kannst Sigmaringen auch ausschreiben. Man sieht es sowieso bei deinen Einträgen.


----------



## dr schwob (9 April 2009)

*Natürlich sieht man es*



Cerberus schrieb:


> Du kannst Sigmaringen auch ausschreiben. Man sieht es sowieso bei deinen Einträgen.


 

 Ich schäm mich nicht oder will nichts verstecken war nur schreibfaul....


----------



## Cerberus (9 April 2009)

dr schwob schrieb:


> Ich schäm mich nicht oder will nichts verstecken war nur schreibfaul....


 
Dann hättest die Andeutung der Ortschaft auch ganz weglassen können.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

dr schwob schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spass wenn ich nicht übernachte und verpflegung zu mir nehme (oder nur mittag).
> 
> Wohne gleich um die Ecke... Sig........


Der Informationsfluss (und nicht nur der) ist aber am Abend am größten!!


----------



## Markus (9 April 2009)

wer nicht übernatet zahlt auch keine übernachtung.
essen wird dann im gasthaus nach aufwand verrechnet.
das gabs bei vergagneenn treffen auch schon.


eine namledung - mit dem vermerk "ohne übernachtung" oder so hätte ich trotzdem gerne damit ich hier ein wenig übersicht habe.


----------



## Markus (25 April 2009)

Zottel schrieb:


> Den Termin können Zottel und ich auch schon sicher zusagen. Ich hoffe, ich vergesse nicht, morgen zu faxen.


 
du hast es vergessen...


----------



## Question_mark (26 April 2009)

*Ich weiss es immer noch nicht ..*

Hallo,

ich habe wirklich Terminprobleme und bin in der nächsten Woche zu Besprechungen bei einigen Kunden in diesem unseren schönen Lande unterwegs. Und weiss daher eigentlich erst am Abend vor dem Forumstreffen, ob ich am Freitag nach Ostrach zum Treffen abdüsen kann. 
Ich möchte gerne teilnehmen, bin aber im Moment verdammt von den Kunden gesteuert 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (29 April 2009)

teilnehmeriste im ersten post aktualisiert.

Es sind noch Plätze frei!
Wo bleiben die anmeldungen?


----------



## Markus (29 April 2009)

ibh ist leider nicht persönlich am start, aber freibier gibt trotzdem.



> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Leider kann ich an diesem Wochenende nicht. Das IBH Bier ist selbstverständlich klar. Falls ihr sonst noch irgendetwas braucht, lasst es mich wissen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe wirklich Terminprobleme und bin in der nächsten Woche zu Besprechungen bei einigen Kunden in diesem unseren schönen Lande unterwegs. Und weiss daher eigentlich erst am Abend vor dem Forumstreffen, ob ich am Freitag nach Ostrach zum Treffen abdüsen kann.
> Ich möchte gerne teilnehmen, bin aber im Moment verdammt von den Kunden gesteuert
> ...


 

na was denn jetzt?
glaubst du wirklich das funktioniert ohne dich?


und was ist mit dem rest?
ein paar mehr sollten es schon noch werden...


----------



## afk (4 Mai 2009)

Bei mir klappt es dieses Jahr leider auch nicht (schäm ).


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (4 Mai 2009)

Ich kann es nicht versprechen.
Aber schaue evtl. kurz vorbei.

Wenn es bei den Schwaben schon mal Freibier gibt,
sollte man sich solch einen Tag nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Mai 2009)

afk schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es dieses Jahr leider auch nicht (schäm ).
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel



Ganz axellos diese Jahr *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Eliza (6 Mai 2009)

Ich schaffe es leider auch nicht, obwohl ich wirklich gerne gekommen wäre.... meine ibn ist im moment ein fass ohne boden....

ot: wessen geniale idee war das eigentlich, das ganze am muttertag stattfinden zu lassen? da wird der blumenhandel in ostrach doch ziemlich florieren, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> ot: wessen geniale idee war das eigentlich, das ganze am muttertag stattfinden zu lassen? da wird der blumenhandel in ostrach doch ziemlich florieren, oder?



Wer am Sonntag gleich nach dem Frühstück die Rückfahrt antritt ist doch zuhause, bis die Mutter das Muttertagsmenü auf dem Tisch hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> ot: wessen geniale idee war das eigentlich, das ganze am muttertag stattfinden zu lassen? da wird der blumenhandel in ostrach doch ziemlich florieren, oder?


 
Der Muttertag ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht kommen kann, ich brauche immer min. 3 Tage vorbereitung, für den Tag der Tage....

@Markus du must auch vorher mal in den Kalender schauen....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Mai 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Der Muttertag ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht kommen kann, ich brauche immer min. 3 Tage vorbereitung, für den Tag der Tage....
> 
> @Markus du must auch vorher mal in den Kalender schauen....


Das mit dem in den Kalender schauen ist so eine Sache. Der Termin wurde direkt beim letzten Treffen festgelegt, damit die ganzen Kurzentschlossenen genügend Zeit zur Vorbereitung haben.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag an alle, die am Wochenende nicht können: Schlagt doch gleich hier den Wunschtermin für 2010 vor. Markus kann dann abends darüber abstimmen lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das mit dem in den Kalender schauen ist so eine Sache. Der Termin wurde direkt beim letzten Treffen festgelegt, damit die ganzen Kurzentschlossenen genügend Zeit zur Vorbereitung haben.
> Deshalb mein Vorschlag an alle, die am Wochenende nicht können: Schlagt doch gleich hier den Wunschtermin für 2010 vor. Markus kann dann abends darüber abstimmen lassen.


 
Hallo Rainer da gebe ich dir recht...es ist auch richtig bei einen solchen Termin Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, aber Muttertag....das kann ich meiner Mama nicht antun....Da hängt später der Haussegen bei meinen Eltern schief und ich werde Enderbt....


----------



## Minisalami (6 Mai 2009)

*Shit happens!*

Echt leckere Beiträge würde gerne kommen. Aber ist genau mein Geburtstag! Und ich weiss nicht ob die Gäste dazu Lust haben.
Trotzdem bin Nächstes mal dabei.
Micha


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2009)

Minisalami schrieb:


> Echt leckere Beiträge würde gerne kommen. Aber ist genau mein Geburtstag! Und ich weiss nicht ob die Gäste dazu Lust haben.
> Trotzdem bin Nächstes mal dabei.
> Micha


 
Dann würde es dich nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder treffen, wenns nächstes Jahr das gleiche Wochenende werden würde.

Also denkt dran Jungs: Nächstes Jahr nicht wieder dieses Wochenende. Da wird vermutlich wieder Muttertag sein und denkt auch an Michas Geburtstag!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Mai 2009)

Nicht sagen was nicht passt, sondern Vorschläge machen, was passt. 
Nicht immer "DAGEGEN" sagen sondern auch mal "DAFÜR"!


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nicht sagen was nicht passt, sondern Vorschläge machen, was passt.
> Nicht immer "DAGEGEN" sagen sondern auch mal "DAFÜR"!


 
Ich würde ja gern das Christi-Himmelfahrts-Wochenende vorschlagen. Aber dafür werde ich hundert pro geköpft!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Mai 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gern das Christi-Himmelfahrts-Wochenende vorschlagen. Aber dafür werde ich hundert pro geköpft!



War da nicht eine andere Todesart angesagt? 
Und welches Datum ist das in 2010?


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> War da nicht eine andere Todesart angesagt?
> Und welches Datum ist das in 2010?


 
Vierteilen??? 

Das wär dann das Wochende vom 13. - 16.5.2010. Also eine Woche später als dieses Jahr!


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Dann würde es dich nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder treffen, wenns nächstes Jahr das gleiche Wochenende werden würde.
> 
> Also denkt dran Jungs: Nächstes Jahr nicht wieder dieses Wochenende. Da wird vermutlich wieder Muttertag sein und denkt auch an Michas Geburtstag!


 

was ist überhaupt mit dir? warum bist du nicht dabei?
musst du auch zu deiner mami am sonntag?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Mai 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Vierteilen???
> 
> Das wär dann das Wochende vom 13. - 16.5.2010. Also eine Woche später als dieses Jahr!


Nicht direkt. Ich weiß nicht, was der freundliche Henker empfiehlt, ich empfehle LoB ansehen. "Jeder nur ein ..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wäre für 11.06. bis 13.06.10, das wäre nämlich das erste 
Feiertags-, Muttertags-, Ferien- und Brückentagfreie Wochenende 
ab dem 01.05.2010:

Für dieses Jahr sieht es bei mir leider schlecht aus.


----------



## Human (6 Mai 2009)

Am 1. Mai hat doch keiner Zeit, da sind alle Steinewerfen!


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> was ist überhaupt mit dir? warum bist du nicht dabei?
> musst du auch zu deiner mami am sonntag?


 
Ne das nicht, aber mein Chef hat mir eine Schulung ans Herz gelegt. Und die findet leider Fr und Sa statt.


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wäre für 11.06. bis 13.06.10, das wäre nämlich das erste
> Feiertags-, Muttertags-, Ferien- und Brückentagfreie Wochenende
> ab dem 01.05.2010:


 
Gilt aber auch nur für Bayern und BW. In den anderen Bundesländern ist es das WE vom 28. - 30.05.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Mai 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Gilt aber auch nur für Bayern und BW. In den anderen Bundesländern ist es das WE vom 28. - 30.05.



Ja, aber das zweite und dritte Juni-Wochenende wäre in 
dieser Hinsicht ganz *frei*.


----------



## Eliza (7 Mai 2009)

Also wenn wir das zweite Juni-Wochenende nehmen, können wir meinen Geburtstag nachfeiern.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Mai 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Also wenn wir das zweite Juni-Wochenende nehmen, können wir meinen Geburtstag nachfeiern.



Bedeutet das noch einmal 50 Liter extra? Dann bin ich dafür


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2009)

habe vorher wieder eine absage erhalten, jetzt sind es nur noch 16...
...also ich glaube nicht das ich 2010 den aufwand nochmal treiben werde!

zumindest werde ich mich nicht mehr um die vorträge bemühen, dann sitzen meinetwegen alle im kreis und saufen das ganze we bier - aber für 16 leute *inkl.* mir, joe und den rednern reisse ich mir den arsch garantiert nicht mehr auf!

2008 war das datum angeblich doof, das datum für 2009 war jetzt seit einem jahr bekannt und trotzdem ist es doof...

...BIN ICH EIGENTLICH DER EINZIGE VOLLTROTTEL DER SICH NACH DIESEM DATUM RICHTEN MUSS, OB ER WILL ODER NICHT?

in dem fall bis freitag - zum letzten treffen in ostrach...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2009)

Hallo Markus,
jetzt rege dich doch bitte nicht auf. Das Datum ist schon gut und du kannst es nicht jedem Recht machen.
Ich glaube auch dass hier jeder deine Arbeit für das Treffen zu schätzen weiß. 

Ich möchte mich auf jedem Fall Stellvertretend für alle, dafür bedanken das du das Organisierst 
(obwohl ich nicht komme).

*Bitte* behalte die Form des Treffen’s bei auch wenn es viel Arbeit bedeutet, im nächsten
Jahr werden es bestimmt wieder mehr sein die erscheinen.

Gruß Helmut

(PS. Nimm das mit dem Muttertag nicht so ernst)


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...im nächsten Jahr werden es bestimmt wieder mehr sein die erscheinen.


 
daran glaubte ich noch im letzten jahr, beim ersten "doofen" datum...

am anfang schreien immer 50 leute laut HIER!
dann gibts abgesehen von 3-4 ausnahmen keine reaktion auf die anmeldung.
dann werde ich mit heuchlerischen pm´s oder forenbeiträgen überflutet das jetzt doch zufällig mal wieder geanu an diesem we was dazwischen gekommen ist.
da ich selber auch eher zu den spontanentscheidern gehöre kratze mich das aber eigentlich am arsch - aber jetzt ein tag vorher und immer noch keine spontanentscheider, da habe ich die schneuze voll!

nimm doch mal die liste mit den 16 vögeln die da kommen!

zieh mich, joe, die redner ab, das deltalogic mit 3 mann anreist finde ich super, aber als potentiellen foruser darf auch nur einer gezählt werden. ein paar andere liessen sich durch mein persönliches betteln übereden!

NA ihr schlaumaier? wieviele bleiben dann noch übrig? 

die firmen pilz, jokab, und 3s betreiben auch einen nicht unerheblichen aufwand! die jungs die diese vorträge halten, die haben auch wochenende und familie! die haben sich dieses datum auch nicht ausgesucht! und so ein vortrag muss auch vorbereitet werden! und mal davon abgesehen werden sie und ihre reisekosten von den jeweiligen firmen getragen...

und das alle damit sie dann an einem schönen samstag im mai mit dem beamer vor einer handvoll leute stehen?
also ich schäme mich jetzt schon dafür!

das sind perlen for die säue und sonst nichts!

also nochmal zu deiner scheinheiligen bitte: NEIN! IHR KÖNNT MICH MAL!


----------



## Kieler (7 Mai 2009)

*16 Leute*

Hallo Markus,

ich kann Deinen Frust verstehen und Teile ihn. Für mich ist die Teilnahme auch mit organisatorischen und finanziellen Aufwand verbunden. Kiel liegt ja nicht gerade um die Ecke bei Euch und natürlich sind wir mitten in einer Inbetriebnahme. Trotzdem freue ich mich seit längeren einige Leute aus dem Forum persönlich kennen zu lernen. Das werden ja dann nicht so viele. Aber jetzt ist alles eingetacktet. Also lass uns das Bester daraus machen.
Ich freue mich trotzdem auf Euch.


----------



## Eliza (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo Markus.
Noch so eine scheinheilige Ausrede: auch ich bin leider mitten in IBN. Und ich wäre wirklich gerne gekommen. Auch wenn Muttertag ist. Ich fände es wirklich sehr schade, wenn das jetzt das letzte Treffen sein sollte. Also lass dich bitte nicht von uns "Scheinheiligen" so entmutigen. Du weißt selbst am Besten wie "toll" man seine Termine als Inbetriebnehmer planen kann.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Mai 2009)

Hat sich qm eigentlich schon entschieden? Der Vorabend ist doch jetzt vorbei.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Mai 2009)

So, bin jetzt wieder zuhause angekommen. An erster Stelle noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an die Familie Uhl, die uns wie die Jahr zuvor herzlich aufgenommen und uns aufs Beste versorgt hat. Mein Dank auch an Markus, dass er die Organisation des Treffens übernommen und die Referenten aufgetrieben hat. Dieses Mal war es wirklich Hardcore-Stuff (schwere Kost) und sehr umfangreich (von morgens 10:00 bis nach 19:00 mit nur kurzen Unterbrechungen). An dieser Stelle auch meinen Dank an die Referenten für die umfangreichen und interessanten Vorträge.

Und jetzt zum großen passiven Rest: es ist uns unter extremem körperlichen Einsatz (unsere Knie sind fast durchgescheuert) gelungen, Markus dazu zu überreden, nächstes Jahr noch einmal ein Forumstreffen durchzuführen. Allerdings hat er zur Bedingung gemacht, dass er 25 verbindliche Anmeldungen erhält. Ich denke das ist ein faires Angebot. Also bewegt euch und sorgt dafür, dass wir nächstes Jahr das 5. SPS-Forumstreffen (Jubiläum:! feiern können (ich hoffe ich habe richtig gezählt).

@Markus:
Melde mich hiermit gleich für 2010 an! Es fehlen somit nur noch 24.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Mai 2009)

Habt ihr den am Samstag Abend/Nacht keinen Termin mehr ausgemacht ?????


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Mai 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Habt ihr den am Samstag Abend/Nacht keinen Termin mehr ausgemacht ?????



Aber Du kennst uns doch! Nach dem Grillen ging es mit Joe's Vortrag weiter. Hatte ich nicht erwähnt, um nicht die ganzen Newbies zu schocken . 
Kommst Du nächstes Jahr auch wieder dazu?


----------



## Human (10 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank Markus und auch an deine Familie, war wieder ein schönes und vorallem sehr lehrreiches Wochenende.

War wirklich super organisiert, das Essen einfach nur gut (noch ein Lob an die Küche), hat einfach alles gepasst.

Und ich melde mich auch schon für das nächste Forumstreffen an: Noch 23!!!


----------



## Question_mark (10 Mai 2009)

*Dann mal auf ein neues ...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Grillen ging es mit Joe's Vortrag weiter.



JA, die Vorträge von Joe nach dem offiziellen Programm waren bisher bei jedem Forumstreff immer das besondere Highlight... 
Der Jo zapft dabei immer ein leckeres Pilschen...
Mir tut es wirklich leid, dass ich es dieses Jahr aus Termingründen nicht geschafft habe (die gleichzeitige IBS von 3 Anlagen in NRW, Hessen und SW-Pfalz schlauchen mich im Moment immer noch), aber habe für das nächste Jahr die besten Vorsätze ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## b1k86-DL (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich bedanken. Ist schon ein Termin für´s Forumstreffen 2010 gesetzt? Wenn Ja kann ich mir den Termin (dann aber wieder das komplette Wochenende) vormerken.

@ Markus: - Danke für das Polo. 


Schöne Arbeitswoche!

b1k86-DL


----------



## Safety (11 Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken für den freundlichen Empfang und die konstruktiven Gespräche!
  Besonders die offene und familiäre Art der Familie Uhl hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Das Hotel ist wirklich sehr schön und auch die Landschaft (soweit man sie denn gesehen hat) passt zu dem ganzen!
    Auch großen Respekt an alle die Nachmittags bei den Vorträgen nicht eingeschlafen sind.


  Also nochmals danke an alle!


----------



## b1k86-DL (14 Mai 2009)

gibt es schon Bilder vom Forumstreffen 2009?

Gruß B1k86

bkliegel@deltalogic.de


----------



## Markus (14 Mai 2009)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> gibt es schon Bilder vom Forumstreffen 2009?
> 
> Gruß B1k86


 
@kieler schicke mir doch bitte auch!
markus.uhl@uhltronix.com


----------



## Kieler (15 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> @kieler schicke mir doch bitte auch!
> markus.uhl@uhltronix.com



Du musst eigentlich nur mal auf Jo's PC schauen, da haben wir sie am letzten WE noch rauf kopiert. Aber ich verringere mal die Auflösung und sende einige per Mail, wer es dann besser braucht muss sich noch einmal melden.


----------



## b1k86-DL (18 Mai 2009)

Danke Kieler für die Bilder.

Schonmal vorab schönen Vatertag!:sm24:


----------

